# who all stil cans



## hunterridgefarm (Jul 22, 2010)

I would like to see who all still does. We do from green beans to tomatoes.

so far this year i have put up 14 jars of green beans and about 25 jars of tomatoes.

I would like to do more but with NO rain our garden is about done with. I would like to put enough up to get us till next summer but that will not happen.

Please tell who still cans or is it a dying thing in your area too


----------



## ohmt (Jul 22, 2010)

We do here sometimes! When we plant beets we pickle them and can them. It is still pretty common up here in ND and MN because so many people have gardens and grow their own food.


----------



## chandab (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a black thumb and can't seem to grow much of anything, so quit trying.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 22, 2010)

Lots of canning still done here in sw OK. People freeze most things, but there is still canning going on. I've mostly put up fruit so far this year, and some pickles. My beans are just now coming on. Don't know if I will have enough to can, though.

I went to a workshop put on by the Extension office last week. It was about what judges look for at the Fair. Though I took a Master Food Perserver class many years ago, I did not know that jellies/jams should be 1/4" from top and the liquid for canned items should be 1/2". The screw rings on the jar are at those measurements. Also judges like to see the brand name on the lid match the direction of the jar name!!!

I might make some more pickles and try for those goals.

It was a good year for fruit in my area so I'm sure there will be lots of entries at the fair this year.

I do freeze things, but with our power outages lately, I'm thinking canning might be a better way to go. I prefer my tomatoes dehydrated. They are easier to use in many recipies.

I saw a good way to freeze squash: grate it into muffin tins then freeze. After it's frozen you pop them into a large freezer bag; then you can take them out as individual servings. That works much better than trying to work with a giant frozen blob of squash.

Chandab, maybe your thumb isn't black, it's furry. That is how I heard an animal lover describe her thumb lately. She said she didn't have a Green thumb she had a Furry thumb!


----------



## Miniv (Jul 22, 2010)

I never learned to can, although my mother did it. I do freeze, though.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 22, 2010)

I Do! I love to preserve stuff and have been freezing and canning for the last 3 weeks. So far I've put up snap beans, okra, tomatoes, bell pepper and squash... last week I finished up the corn, (in the south there is special type of creamed corn you can only get if you do it yourself). This week I've been doing salsa and some jellies, sweet and hot pepper jelly..I make jalapeno watermelon jelly.

We have cantaloupes and watermelon out the ying yang.. I've even dried some.

I am waiting for all the peas and beans to come in now. 

 I'd love to see others recipes.


----------



## candycar (Jul 22, 2010)

We do!




I never canned until we came to Kentucky and got a garden!

My mom canned some when we were kids, but never taught me how.

Hubbys brother taught us how to can peppers, tomato juice, salsa, pickles and green beans. He also cans venison and saurkraut(sp?).

We all get together when the veggies come in and can together. Between the 2 brothers and the family farm we have 3 gardens to put up.

I freeze alot, usually corn and green beans, but this year we canned the beans. Hope they turn out!


----------



## Sonya (Jul 22, 2010)

We do...tomatoes and make salsa. Can our chili peppers, jalepenos. We blanch our beans and freeze them. So far the only thing ready up here is beans...we did those last week...chili peppers will be this week I think. Our califlower and brocolli didn't make it this year...got some worms and we didn't get rid of them in time.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jul 22, 2010)

I put 15 jars of tomatoes up today!!!!!!!! I give them a hot bath and take the skin off of them and cut them it fours and cook for about 15 mins then can them with 1 teaspoon salt in them.

i have done hot peppers the last couple of weeks. I would like to learn how to make pepper jelly. can someone share the way you do it

thanks

diane


----------



## Miniv (Jul 22, 2010)

Just for the record..........

It may not be a bad thing to LEARN HOW TO CAN.........not to mention to start growing your own vegies, if you don't already.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is one of my Pepper Jelly recipes Diane

 

1/4 cup of Jalapenos or I use a mixture of Jalapeno, Habenaro and Cayenne. Seed and de-vein according to how hot you want it.

3/4 cup of green bell pepper, can add a little of the red too if you want to color it better. -also can replace some of this with hot pepper again depending on how hot you like it.

 Grind and measure.

 

1 1/2 Cups of Apple Cider Vinegar and 6 cups of Sugar.

 

Combine all ing. and mix well in a large stainless steel stock pot. Bring to a boil and let boil for 3 to 5 minutes.

 

Add 6 oz. liquid Pectin

 

Boil again for 5 to 10 minutes, remove from fire and skim. When Jelly begins to thicken slightly, pour into your jars. To make it a mint color add a little green food color if desired. 

 

I also process mine in a water bath for 5 to 7 minutes but some don't and it's fine.

PS wear gloves and don't lean over the pot and sniff lol


----------



## Katiean (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a huge bag of peas I am supposed to can. I really have to get to it. I also make an awesome strawberry jam with low sugar. I have to buy the berries for that though.


----------



## twister (Jul 22, 2010)

I do, my husband has a huge garden and I can or freeze most of it. I just made a batch of strawberry jam 2 weeks ago, I had to buy berries for that though but they were local ones bought from the mennonites. We don't have any tomatoes yet but they are nearly ready and we have already dug our first new crop of potatoes.They taste yummy


----------



## sfmini (Jul 23, 2010)

Pete cans, Judy and I stay far away from it. Also freezes beans and corn which we are still working on from last year. Never did get to the canned corn and beans. He also did raspberry jelly and I was going to do my own sugar free version but never got roundtoit.

We didn't have to buy veg at all for the past year.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jul 23, 2010)

Miniv said:


> Just for the record..........
> 
> It may not be a bad thing to LEARN HOW TO CAN.........not to mention to start growing your own vegies, if you don't already.



You are so right on this. The way things are at this moment I think everone is trying to save. At least we are. I still have some from last year. I have to think my Mother in Law for teaching me how to do this. She is the best. she comes from long lines of doing this.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 24, 2010)

I freeze, don't have time to can, but I would love to do it again. I have already tucked away in the freezer: strawberry jam, blueberries, strawberries, sugar peas, peas, corn, green peppers, green beans, and basil.

I have a lot of yellow squash and want to freeze some, but I'm not sure how to do it. I don't think it would have to be blanched, can it be frozen raw? I also want to try freezing some corn on the cob, and I want to do some other herbs & veggies too.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jul 24, 2010)

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> I freeze, don't have time to can, but I would love to do it again. I have already tucked away in the freezer: strawberry jam, blueberries, strawberries, sugar peas, peas, corn, green peppers, green beans, and basil.
> 
> I have a lot of yellow squash and want to freeze some, but I'm not sure how to do it. I don't think it would have to be blanched, can it be frozen raw? I also want to try freezing some corn on the cob, and I want to do some other herbs & veggies too.



Kim,

This is from my MIL she said to blanched the squash and then let it cool down the freeze.She said that you can do a quick cool by putting ice over it in the sink

Hope you enjoy the squash ours did not do anything got some kind of bug on them and killed my plants. This has been a fun topic

I would like to learn how to can apples and peaches that sounds like fun

Diane


----------



## shannonw (Jul 24, 2010)

I think canning is coming back somewhat. People here seem to be getting more back into having gardens. My mom taught me how to can after I got married, 13 years ago. I did not do much canning until last year and I went crazy with it!



I still have pickles in the pantry from last year that we are trying to finish up.

How long do things last that are canned?

I froze some of my squash last year but the texture was just not the same. Some of my squash I made bread & butter squash pickles out of. Wonder if I could bread it and then freeze it so it would be ready for fried squash? I like the idea of shredding it and putting it in muffin tins to get portions frozen; that would be nice for meatloafs and such.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 24, 2010)

We have relied on http://www.pickyourown.org heavily, a great reference site for canning and freezing fresh food.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jul 24, 2010)

My husband bought all the supplies needed to can including an expensive pressure cooker and a MESS of jars. He got reciepe books and everything.... but he just didn't realize HOW MUCH FOOD IS NEEDED to make a single jar.



Our garden is pretty big, but we can't keep the critters out of it (we live in the woods!) so we'll have to do something different next year.... and make a bigger garden.



My grandma used to can and make jelly, and it was SOOOOO good.



Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2010)

> I like the idea of shredding it and putting it in muffin tins to get portions frozen; that would be nice for meatloafs and such.


This is a great way to use all those squash! I put squash in so many things! Quick breads that call for apples, enchiladas, meat loaf, soups or stews next winter, spaghetti... I've been freezing mine in the muffin tins and it works great. I don't know about freezing it breaded; we have been on low-fat diets for a while and I haven't breaded/fried anything in a long time.

Sliced squash is also good sauteed in olive oil with garlic salt on it. My non-squash husband will even eat a few pieces of squash cooked this way.

What I do with my okra is slice it into 1/4" pieces, lay it on a greased (Pam) cookie sheet, sprinkle with garlic salt, and bake at a low heat--250 or so--for an hour or longer if you want it crisper. It is like eating popcorn. Our home economist showed us this way. You can freeze it after you take it out of the oven and then use it in soups later. You could probably even bread it and fry it later. Maybe leave the garlic salt off, though...

I have some pretty Fresno peppers and I'm going to try a batch of hot pepper jelly. The batch I tried a couple of years ago didn't turn out well and I thought I'd die making it. It took me several days to recover from working with the hot peppers!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 25, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I saw a good way to freeze squash: grate it into muffin tins then freeze. After it's frozen you pop them into a large freezer bag; then you can take them out as individual servings. That works much better than trying to work with a giant frozen blob of squash.


Thank you for this tip Marsha I did my Zucchini this way yesterday, it'll be a wonderful time saver later on this winter when I want to make some bread with it!


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok, here is my favorite: sundried tomatoes. Learned this from the year I had a bumper crop of cherry and grape tomatoes. Forget the sun. Forget the cheese cloth. You make them in the oven. Only do this when you are going to be home for a few days as it takes anywhere from 18 hours to a couple of days. You need lots of tomatoes as they are going to shockingly shrink! Also some sea salt and some wire racks to bake on. Roma tomatoes also work well because they are less juicy and more meaty. Cut the little tomatoes in halves or thirds. Cut the romas in similar size chunks. Place on wire racks on your countertop. Sprinkle with sea salt. Turn your oven on the low, real low, the lowest setting you can get. Place the racks in the oven. It make take a full day, even two. You will know when they are ready because they will be leathery, not quite crunchy. Enjoy! Although I love to cook with them, people tend to eat them like snack food, and then they are gone!


----------



## Flying minis (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm in the middle of the plaints and believe me, all the farmer's wives here still can a LOT! Everything from beans and peas, to tomatoes, salsa, pickles, even canned meat (especially venison, for those who hunt deer). Definately NOT a lost skill around here!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 8, 2013)

_I can or freeze everything we grow, and we grow alot._ Someone asked about freezing corn, this is how I do it and it always tastes freash. After it is picked I cut off the top, you know the silks sticking up and any part that is brown, also cut off the bottom, I don't blanch, just put it in a feezer bag, husks and all, get as much air out as possable and freeze. When I'm ready to cook, I soak the bag in cool water, then I can shell it, eat it on the cob or cut it off for soups, whatever. I now it sound unsanitary, but it works.

I put up around 50 jars every year of roma tomatoes, and green beans. Plus limas, peas, evrything. I make my own jams and jellies and have won many times at the fair. My salsa is to die for, and all the ingreadients are grown here on the farm.

The best book ever is the Ball book of canning. Well worth the cost.


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2013)

You know, I'm going to be referring back to this thread. I want to plant a garden, but we also have cherry, apple, peach, plum and a pomegranted (sp? ... not supposed to work here, but ours thrives, it's surrounded by house on 2 sides and near an old well). I think it would be something I'd enjoy, and H also, from the different aspects of growing, harvesting and canning.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 9, 2013)

OK -- many of us are thinking of gardening -- at least the SUN is shining here today!! WoooHoooo.

I used to can a LOT, then kids grew and moved. Still canned some but, after hubby passed and I was home alone it was just easier to freeze for only me. Didn't even do a garden, just bought from locals, etc. Fiddled with a few plants here and there, smaller garden, etc. and THIS year I hope to get back into more gardening, canning, etc. The chickens and Guineas will clean up any extras. LOL

Seeds are here, ready to start plants and am looking for a tiller I can pull with the mower......wooowooo what a cost. Will probably wrestle the large tiller I already have -- rear tine, etc. but, still takes some muscle. But, check craigslist every day hoping for a real deal. Will pull my canner and jars out in a couple months to be sure they are ready. Thankfully I have a dishwasher for the jars.

I freeze my corn just as Riverrose -- chop both ends and freeze in the hull! It lasts very well, always tastes like just picked and easy to pull back hulls and remove the silks with a small nail brush. Yummy. It's also quick and easy to do when freezing.

Wonder how a team of minis would feel about plowing???



Of course, they DO provide "free" ferfilizer.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 16, 2013)

OK, is this an appropriate thread to ask questions about gardens? Gardening?

I live on acreage that is leased and we don't know when we will be moving (looking at our own properties now!) and I have a "brown" thumb.

Can you feasibly do container gardening for two people? I know I can do tomatoes and peppers. What other produce could I do in containers that can go with me if we move before we harvest? I like most veggies and fruits - as does my hubby. Right now, we buy at the local markets and at farmers markets when I can go there. I don't can but do freeze. Lost a whole lot of frozen stuff recently when our freezer went out - when it was hot here in NC between cold spells. Slowly restocking our freezer - have way too much quick, ez microwavable foods in it again! and not enough fruits or veggies! and it shows on both my hubby and myself,





Bess Kelly - my eventual goal was to have our ponies take care of the property that takes care of them. I don't have a plow (yet?) - but the ponies both single and in pairs (currently) pull a disk, and a drag. We have a mower which can be pulled behind the forecart and I'm finally working with 4 ponies to do a 4 abreast hitch. I can handle a 3 abreast hitch by myself - harnessing, running the lines and hitching. Yesterday was my first time working with a 4 abreast and it wasn't so easy and right now, won't be able to do it by myself... I need to put the harrow cart (springtooth harrow) w/ crumbler together and then get ponies to working pulling it... It will work in the paddocks and pastures - not sure could use it in a garden situation as would require much more land area than I'd ever planned on planting!
















I changed the above team around and had them driving better when I put Koalah on the outside on the left. Now I'm also working with 2 more ponies that will make a 4 abreast team but the bay tobi mare is uptight/anxious and needs a lot more driving time both alone and as a pair before she will make a reliable 4 abreast or even 3 abreast pulling pony... Here is a pic from yesterday with the 1st 4 abreast ground driving.






A 4 abreast hitch of 40" shetlands should be easily able to pull the same amount of weight as a pair of belgians from what I understand... I know that all of our ponies are game and that they don't really understand the word "quit"... They pull well! With the forecart pictured above I can attach a mower, manure spreader, seeder, sprayer and ?? I don't have all these pieces of equipment yet... Also a trailer cart that can be used for any number of things.

I have spoken with a couple of suppliers and can get a small walkbehind plow that either a single or a pair of Shetlands can pull. A B sized mini could also easily do so. Not sure about the A size minis, LOL.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 17, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> OK, is this an appropriate thread to ask questions about gardens? Gardening?
> 
> I live on acreage that is leased and we don't know when we will be moving (looking at our own properties now!) and I have a "brown" thumb.
> 
> Can you feasibly do container gardening for two people? I know I can do tomatoes and peppers. What other produce could I do in containers that can go with me if we move before we harvest? I like most veggies and fruits - as does my hubby. Right now, we buy at the local markets and at farmers markets when I can go there. I don't can but do freeze. Lost a whole lot of frozen stuff recently when our freezer went out - when it was hot here in NC between cold spells. Slowly restocking our freezer - have way too much quick, ez microwavable foods in it again! and not enough fruits or veggies! and it shows on both my hubby and myself,


You can grow most things in containers if they are deep enough. Lettuce is great ( bonus is you can move it if it is too sunny and hot to a shadier spot), carrots, radishes,squash - summer or winter (altho it needs a pretty big container), I grow all of my tomatoes, peppers and cucumbers in containers. I've grown corn in a container but it isn't really an effective use of space and ditto with peas and beans. It can be done but its hard to grow enough to make it worth while in a container. The important things to remember with containers is water (make sure it drains well and water often, don't let it dry out or drown) and in hot climates small containers will cook the plants roots in full sun.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, I love the "pony plow" efforts.



Looks like fun (for the driver, anyway). I remember Nellie, my grandads plough mare, quite fondly. And climbing up the harness to sit on her back when we were done. Hugging her every chance I got.

Most of my guys are the small A's.......I used to specialize in the <28", so very few of my herd is over 30". Not that they don't have the heart of a 16 hand but, alas, not the weight. Lillington is about 4 hrs from me . Nice area.

In my prev post I also mentioned the pull tiller........and while I want one of the Dr Roto-Hogs, at $2500 it is pricy. The Agri-Fab was next in line and in the $1300 range but, had some issues -- plus did NOT come with the remote adjustment capability, hydraulic lifts, electric start (yes, I want it all!). BUT on CL I watched as several of them came up for sale, to go almost at once. Last week I look and find on list at 750 about an hr prior. I immediately replied and offered 600.....



...willing to pay the 750 if need be. He said YES!! I am now the happy owner of that rascal which turned out to have never been used! He bought to make wildlife plots at his farm near Lexington, VA, where a neighbor offered to loan a faster, heavier rig so he never took it there. After almost 2 yrs, he decided to sell. Of course it has rained here 2X since I got it but, can't do that forever. So, I'm ready to rip up the garden now. Woooweee. Rarely do I have this type luck.

Oh, my minis are much happier than I am.....



I only have 2 broke to drive, father & daughter, both 27" and dad is 29 y/o.

Yep, the tiller is a good choice. I am STILL saving for the DR one, I know the xtras will be needed before long -- just easier! I'm finding as my age goes up so does the worth of such handling helpers. Also find I want trees/bushes, etc. much further along than the little (less expensive) 3' length of a switch with 10 leaves. I want that rascal blooming and bearing fruit right now! Just don't have the time and patience for 5-10 yrs of waiting anymore.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thought I would bump this thread up. I just finished canning spring peas, put up 30 jars they vary from pint to quart size. Since there are now only three of us, hubby, farm help and myself I can use the pints for dinner side and the quarts to make soup, love pea soup in the winter. I'm in the process of making zuccinni bread, also fried as dinner sides and the other night sauted in olive oil.

They are saying on the news that fruit and veggies are going to rise in price because of the drought in California. If that is true you gardeners get busy, and please share your canning recipes.


----------

